# Spiele stürzen alle sporadisch ab



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe seid 2 bis 3 Wochen das Problem das egal welches Spiel ich spiele dieses Zufällig abstürzt. 
Treiber habe ich neu Installiert und Windows Updates habe ich auch installiert (2004).
Festplatte sind Laut CristalDiskInfo im guten zustand.
Wenn ihr noch Informationen zu meinem PC braucht meldet euch gerne.

Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand Helfen kann. 
Danke.

Ryzen5 3600X 4,3Ghz 1,35v
GTX 1070 Asus Strix
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB
860 PRO 512 GB
Seagate FireCuda 2 TB
Asus ROG Strix B450-F
Corsair iCUE 465X RGB
Purepower 10 500W


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

Welches Netzteil hast du genaue Bezeichnung und alter.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

Purepower 10 500W


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

Mach mal einen clear cmos.

Den PC aus machen.

Das Netzteil vom Strom trennen.

Bios Batterie raus nehmen.

Dann den Power Butten vom Gehäuse paar mal betätigen.

Bios Batterie einsetzen.

Dann versuchen zu starten und testen ob nun alles läuft ohne Fehler.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

Dann gehen auch meine Bios Einstellungen verloren oder?


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

Ja. 

Aber deine Cpu ist übertaktet das sollte der Fehler sein.

Oder du gibst der CPU mehr Spannung.

Hast du das Oc getestet ob es stabil ist?

Wenn ja womit?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

habe es seid 4 Monaten und habe es mit CINEBENCH R15 und CINEBENCH R20 getestet und 5 mal hintereinander laufen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Ich würde Ryzen gar nicht übertakten.


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

Marco1414 schrieb:


> habe es seid 4 Monaten und habe es mit CINEBENCH R15 und CINEBENCH R20 getestet und 5 mal hintereinander laufen lassen.


Das ist zwar schon ein guter Test aber besser wäre prime95 einmal mit Avx und einmal ohne.

Wieviel bringt denn die Übertaktung gegenüber Stock.

Denke nicht das sich das lohnt.

Aber wie es scheint ist das Oc nicht stabil.

Du kannst auch von 43 auf 42 stellen dann sollte es stabil sein.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Du kannst auch von 43 auf 42 stellen dann sollte es stabil sein.


Oder die Einstellungen zurücksetzen und @Stock betreiben.
Das reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

Habe grade einen clear  cmos gemacht die Einstellungen wurden aber beibehalten. Stelle jetzt erstmal auf 42 zurück


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

Ok. 

Du kannst aber auch mit 43 GHz mehr Spannung geben. 

Denke 1,360 sollten reichen das machen die meisten.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

Wenn ich 1.36  gebe macht mein Mainboard automatisch 1.36250 daraus. Beim reboot piept er mehrere male fährt mehrere male an und dann habe ich es im BIOS jetzt auf 42 und 1.35 eingestellt. Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten werde jetzt erstmal Testen und euch dann eine Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## SaPass (13. August 2020)

Die CPU wurde einige Monate mit einer Spannung betrieben, die möglicherweise einfach zu hoch und damit schädlich für die CPU ist. 1,35 V sind abseits von dem, was generell als sicher gilt. Es kann also sein, dass dein 3600X nach einigen Monaten durch eine zu hohe Spannung beschädigt wurde. Auch wenn sie damals stabil lief, kann es sein, dass sie nun nicht mehr stabil läuft. Also würde ich keinesfalls die Spannung weiter erhöhen.

Betreib die CPU doch einfach ohne OC (und PBO) und dein Problem sollte hoffentlich gelöst sein. Falls nicht, liegt es nicht an der CPU.


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die CPU wurde einige Monate mit einer Spannung betrieben, die möglicherweise einfach zu hoch und damit schädlich für die CPU ist. 1,35 V sind abseits von dem, was generell als sicher gilt. Es kann also sein, dass dein 3600X nach einigen Monaten durch eine zu hohe Spannung beschädigt wurde. Auch wenn sie damals stabil lief, kann es sein, dass sie nun nicht mehr stabil läuft. Also würde ich keinesfalls die Spannung weiter erhöhen.
> 
> Betreib die CPU doch einfach ohne OC (und PBO) und dein Problem sollte hoffentlich gelöst sein. Falls nicht, liegt es nicht an der CPU.


Quatsch ein Ryzen kann mit 1,40 Volt betrieben werden maximal. 

Das ist von AMD vorgegeben. 

Alles unter 1,40 Volt ist save.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaPass (13. August 2020)

Wir haben offensichtlich eine Meinungsverschiedenheit. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dein Beitrag Quatsch und gefährlich ist. Wenn ich falsch liege, dann ist mein Beitrag nur Quatsch, aber nicht gefährlich.

Meine Bitte: Kannst du deine Aussage, dass max. 1,40 V noch sicher sind, mit einer (offiziellen) Aussage von AMD untermauern? Ich weiß, dass die 1,40 V im Netz herumgeistern, aber ich habe noch nie ein Quelle von AMD gesehen, die das bestätigt.

So lange das nicht der Fall ist, halte ich mich an diesen Post.

Edit: Noch ein paar interessante Links:
Zen 2 degradation experience : Amd
Reviewing Voltage Recommendations for Zen 2 : overclocking


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wir haben offensichtlich eine Meinungsverschiedenheit. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dein Beitrag Quatsch und gefährlich ist. Wenn ich falsch liege, dann ist mein Beitrag nur Quatsch, aber nicht gefährlich.
> 
> Meine Bitte: Kannst du deine Aussage, dass max. 1,40 V noch sicher sind, mit einer (offiziellen) Aussage von AMD untermauern? Ich weiß, dass die 1,40 V im Netz herumgeistern, aber ich habe noch nie ein Quelle von AMD gesehen, die das bestätigt.
> 
> So lange das nicht der Fall ist, halte ich mich an diesen Post.


Komisch das sogar mein Ryzen 1000 mit 1,365 Volt läuft ohne Probleme. 

Dazu von Gucks TV der einen 3900 und 3600 übertaktet betreibt auch noch keine Probleme hat.

Auch sämtliche andere haben da keine Probleme.

Selbst bei Intel kann man bis 1,40 Volt gehen ohne Probleme dauerhaft.

Habe noch keinen Ryzen gesehen der bei 1,360 Volt gestorben ist.

AMD braucht eh etwas mehr Volt als Intel.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

Also ich hebe Jetzt nur das D.O.C.P. Profil im Bios geladen und sonst alles auf Standard gelassen.
Jetzt habe ich folgende Ergebnisse im CPU-Z
verstehe nicht warum das so hoch ist.
Die werte verändern sich aber nicht wie bei einer Übertaktung.


----------



## SaPass (13. August 2020)

Ich sehe das vorerst als ein nein,

Ich spreche von Zen 2, nicht von Zen oder Zen+. Es ist irrelevant, was dein Zen-Prozessor oder Intel-CPUs vertragen. Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ein Zen 2 - Prozessor mit 1,36 V einfach stirbt. Er baut ab. Verliert etwas an Leistung.

Von GucksTV habe ich bis vorhin noch nie etwas gehört. Betreibt der denn den 3600 im Alltag mit hoher Spannung? Oder hat er nur kurz ein Video gemacht, wie man den Prozessor übertaktet?

Edit:


Marco1414 schrieb:


> Die werte verändern sich aber nicht wie bei einer Übertaktung.


Deine Spannung springt nun ohne OC hin und her? Das ist normal. Wo liegt sie denn, wenn du Cinebench R20 Multicore laufen lässt?


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. August 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich sehe das vorerst als ein nein,
> 
> Ich spreche von Zen 2, nicht von Zen oder Zen+. Es ist irrelevant, was dein Zen-Prozessor oder Intel-CPUs vertragen. Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ein Zen 2 - Prozessor mit 1,36 V einfach stirbt. Er baut ab. Verliert etwas an Leistung.
> 
> Von GucksTV habe ich bis vorhin noch nie etwas gehört. Betreibt der denn den 3600 im Alltag mit hoher Spannung? Oder hat er nur kurz ein Video gemacht, wie man den Prozessor übertaktet?


Ryzen 5 3600 Übertakten MIT der8auer! [ENDLICH mehr Leistung!] - YouTube

Hier mal was vom Profi Roman.

Ist auch bei über 1,35 Volt dauerhaft.

Aber egal ich bin raus. 

Und Roman hat ja kein Insider wissen. Er arbeitet ja nur mit Intel und AMD zusammen.

Der nächste auf ignore[emoji23]


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

So sieht es während chiebench R20 aus


----------



## SaPass (13. August 2020)

Ich mach dir mal einen Vorschlag. Du aktivierst PBO und schaust, dass deine CPU nicht durch PPT, EDC oder TDC limitiert wird. Dann lässt du Prime95 (Small FTT) durchlaufen und notierst dir den Wert, der bei "CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN" steht. Das ist die Spannung, die sich die CPU in einem Worst-Case-Szenario selbst aussucht. Diese würde ich auch beim OC nicht überschreiten.

Im nächsten Schritt beschäftigst du dich mit RAM-OC. Da ist auch einiges zu holen bei Zen2. Das lohnt sich vermutlich sogar mehr als das CPU-OC.


----------



## Marco1414 (13. August 2020)

Reicht es nicht wenn ich PBO aktiviere und das dann so lasse? Wo genau kann ich das aktivieren?


----------



## SaPass (13. August 2020)

Im BIOS oder im Ryzen Master kannst du das aktivieren. Schau mal, wie groß der Leistungsgewinn wirklich ist. Bei Cinebench R20 bist du bei ca. 4025-4050 MHz ohne PBO.

Meine Meinung zu der Sache ist folgende: Der 3600X hat schon ein recht hohes Powerlimit mit 95 W. Der 3600 (oder der 3700X) liegen bei nur 65 W. So gesehen ist der 3600X ein 3600 mit moderat aktivierten PBO. Wenn man nun beim 3600X PBO aktiviert, dann wird es vermutlich äußerst ineffizient. Ich würde es nicht machen. Aber du hast auch gesehen, wie sehr sich meine Meinung von der von "Dragon AMD" unterscheidet. 

Du kannst dir ja mal dieses Diagramm zum RAM-OC anschauen. Shadow of the Tomb Raider ist ein Spiel, bei dem das einen sehr großen Effekt hat. Das bringt deutlich mehr wie die ca. 7 % Mehrleistung, die dein 3600X bei 4,3 GHz hat (gegenüber 4025 MHz).


----------

